# Water Repellent for The Rear Window



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Looking for recommendations on a good water repellent for the rear window or good glass cleaners in general for all the glass on my car.

have found the Gtechniq Glass Care Kit and sounds good but dont know much about this sort of thing, any advice or help is appreactated?


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

I used Dodo Juice Supernatural glass sealant. I found it very good, make sure you clean the glass with something like a scourer sponge, then clay it, then clean it with glass cleaner before applying.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Gtechniq G1 ClearVision Smart Glass lasts 2 years easily and 15ml enough to do other windows (2 coats back and front, one coat side windows and mirrors).
If the glass is old you would be better off cleaning the glass first with G4 Polish.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

I would recommend Gtechniq G1 as well. Excellent stuff.

Gtechniq do a G5 as well that is supposed to have greater repellent qualities but only lasts a few months. Haven't tried that one yet but planning on testing on windscreen to see if there is any difference.


----------



## KSixTT6 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback will be buying some Gtechniq stuff at the end of the month.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

m-a-r-k said:


> Gtechniq G1 ClearVision Smart Glass lasts 2 years easily and 15ml enough to do other windows (2 coats back and front, one coat side windows and mirrors).
> If the glass is old you would be better off cleaning the glass first with G4 Polish.


i did this. applied may last year and still repelling strong. be patient with the product and preparation is key.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Gtechniq Smart glass is cracking.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

darylbenfield said:


> Gtechniq Smart glass is cracking.


I hope not :wink: :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

ho ho


----------



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

darylbenfield said:


> Gtechniq Smart glass is cracking.


Very amusing.


----------



## pomme (Dec 13, 2005)

Angelwax h2go is amazing. Best water repellant i have used and I've pretty much tried everything.


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

pomme said:


> Angelwax h2go is amazing. Best water repellant i have used and I've pretty much tried everything.


2nd this. H2Go is amazing stuff. Need to make sure that the glass is super clean before applying though.

Water just sheets off, including the windscreen.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

RainX. Good stuff!! Available in dispenser bottle (shown), spray bottle and little individual packaged wipes.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

SwissJetPilot said:


> RainX. Good stuff!! Available in dispenser bottle (shown), spray bottle and little individual packaged wipes.


I used Rain-X in the 80s and 90s and it never lasted more than a few weeks for me. It was removed by the wiper blades. Might be fine on the rear window though.
G1 lasts for years...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ m-a-r-k - Agreed. Rain-X is good on the rear, mirror and sides. Not so much on the front - at least under constant wiper contact.


----------



## aphinch (Apr 23, 2018)

+1 for Rain X

Only bought my TT a few days ago but the rear window will be taking a few coats of this, can't stand watermarks!!


----------



## BarryD (Feb 19, 2017)

I have only just got my TT but it came with terrible water spots on the rear window. I scrubbed and scrubbed with no change. Tonight I gave it a clean then used a clay bar on it, and got the DA machine polisher on it with a medium cut.

Once it was done I used some IPA to get any residual polish off and sealed the glass with some Chemical Guys Jetseal, it applies nice and easy and is easy to buff off once dry.


----------

